# Hilfe bei Entscheidung: Visual Basic.net <-> Visual C++ .net



## RamonR (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte mal Eure beratende Hilfe.


Problem:

Ich will ein Programm schreiben, dass mir über ein graphisches Interface Daten von der seriellen Schnittstelle in verschiedenen Textfeldern ausgibt. Ausserdem sollen über Buttons fest definierte Daten an der ser. Schnittstelle ausgegeben werden. Das ganze sollte sich als ".exe" kompilieren lassen.
Ich bin in C auf Microcontroller-Ebene (C51) ganz gut bewandert und habe ein paar grundlegende Erfahrungen in OOP. Als Sprachen würde ich Visual C++ .net/ bzw. Visual Basic .net ins Auge fassen und bräuchte jetzt eine Entscheidungshilfe für eine von beiden.


Fragen:

1.) Gibt es Unterschiede in der GUI-Programmierung zwischen VB und VC++, ist eine von beiden einfacher zu Handlen.

2.) Reicht jeweils die Standard-Version um o.g. Problem umzusetzen.

3.) Hat jemand Tutorials die in diese Richtung gehen.

Danke im Vorraus für die Hilfe

Mfg
 Ramon Ranke


----------



## Sonie (31. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von RamonR _
> *Fragen:
> 
> 1.) Gibt es Unterschiede in der GUI-Programmierung zwischen VB und VC++, ist eine von beiden einfacher zu Handlen.
> ...



1) Ja. die sind aber in der Basis nicht gravierend. Welche besser zu handeln ist? Würde sagen, das liegt an dern Arfahrungswerten: C++ ist effizienter aber definiv aufwendiger. Ist eher eine Frage der Datenmenge und der verfügbaren Zeit. Bei zeitkritischen Sachen würde ich C++ vorziehen.

2) Ja. Ich hab mal sowas programmiert um einen Münzzähler zu steuern. Die Schnittstellenprogrammierung erfolgt über die Win32 API und hat daher nix mit VB oder VC++ zu tun.

3) Tutorials zu was? Wie man einen Dialog erstellt? wie man eine Schnittstelle abfrägt oder mit Daten füttert? ... MSDN ;-) Ist inzwischen online kostenlos.


----------

